# When buying a horse



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There have been a number of complaints of people being led down the garden path about registered animals. Registries follow the regulations of the Livestock Act.

If an animal is sold as purebred, as registered, or as eligible to be registered, the seller is obliged to provide a duly transferred certificate of registration to the buyer within 6 months of sale.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

But AQHA doesn't require the registration papers go with the horse.. they just have to be returned to the registry. Even if they are returned to the registry they will not release them to a new buyer. So if you are buying a horse without papers you are putting yourself at risk of never getting them. Called the AQHA to verify as well.

AQHA Handbook


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was in error, it's the Pedigree Act, not the Livestock Act. I was under the belief that the registry accepts the papers on the death of an animal so that the name can eventually go back in to circulation. A few people I've known haven't been upfront regarding the paperwork getting to the buyer and have lost priveleges with AQHA. Which isn't much help if the seller isn't a breeder.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think your laws differ in Canada than what we have in the US. In all the research I am putting into this, I am not finding anything about having 6 months to turn off papers. 

They are to be turned over at the time of sale if they are going with the animal. The AQHA doesn't require the owner to let them go with the horse.


----------

